# Not Seeing Many Poults



## fireline

Not seeing many poults on my trail cameras this year,


----------



## Carpn

I saw two hens with 6 poults today . The poults were the size of a skinny bantam chicken


----------



## $diesel$

We had the wettest spring in memory this year and all the pros say a wet spring is bad for recruitment, however, i'm not sure why that is.
I've noticed many quite small birds for this time of the year, lately. Is that from a late mating or do they renest after losing they're eggs like ducks do?
Whatever,..... the size of the poults i've been seeing will never make it through a typical ohio winter.
I would be hesitant to shoot one while bow hunting this season.
Keep in mind though, that can change dramaticlly from county to county.


----------



## Tinknocker1

I have been seeing a lot of poults Belmont / Harrison


----------



## Ten Percent-er

Turkeys definitely will host a 2nd nest if the first is lost due to weather/predation. that's why the poults look small now, because they were hatched late and will struggle to see the spring of 2020


----------



## garhtr

I'm in Ross/Highland and normally see at least two broods in our driveway every summer but this year I've seen only one poult among the dozens of mature birds, I was thinking of skipping the fall hunt in my area also, sad, it's one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## fireline

I have read that a wet spring will allow the sent of turkeys to linger longer allowing predators to find them easier, I hunt Tuscarawas county and haven't seen many this year.


----------



## Tinknocker1

not to get off topic but I seen a tiny cottontail this morning also right by the old Barkcamp trading post .. if it was sitting tight prolly the size of a snuff can lol when I first seen it in the headlights I thought it was a bullfrog hopping across the road ...


----------



## Tinknocker1

fireline said:


> I have read that a wet spring will allow the sent of turkeys to linger longer allowing predators to find them easier, I hunt Tuscarawas county and haven't seen many this year.


the rain fall in that county has been for a lac of better term stupid !


----------



## wasserwolf

This week I've seen 2 different flocks of hens, Both flocks had 1 poult in each flock . Not looking good IMO. NE Ohio.


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> I'm in Ross/Highland and normally see at least two broods in our driveway every summer but this year I've seen only one poult among the dozens of mature birds, I was thinking of skipping the fall hunt in my area also, sad, it's one of my favorite things to do.


I agree 100% gar. I seen a couple even smaller ones yesterday and will not hunt them this fall. Turkey hunting has become my favorite as well.


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> I agree 100% gar. I seen a couple even smaller ones yesterday and will not hunt them this fall. Turkey hunting has become my favorite as well.


I've got a couple spots in Adams cty, I'm thinking about a pre-season scouting trip in Adams, if numbers there seem better I might hunt, hard to skip the fall hunt, maybe only shoot a tom ?? we'll see.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## One guy and a boat

Ironic growing up in the 70s and early 80s never seeing turkeys in Northeast Ohio. Now I pull into work and they're just hanging out by the building









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool

Yesterday morning there was 13 females and 5 poults in my back yard. ( Auglaize County) Tried to get a pic, but they went into woods before I could get my phone. Poults were about the size of a small chicken.


----------



## meats52

I had a hen and 6 young ones in my yard yesterday. These were the first ones I've seen so far. I used to see turkeys in my yard a couple times a week, but not this year. I took the picture thru the screen in our kitchen window so it's not real good.


----------



## $diesel$

At least they look big enough to make it through winter, meats.


----------



## TheKing

Have not seen as many in Carmel hills this year yet. Do have a repeat of the hen by the campers and 4 of 8 made it this far. They were tiny chicks in mid-summer and now have full tail feathers and looks like they will make it. Have seen another group of 7 big birds. Will know more when the beans are harvested and we get a misty/foggy/warmer morning.


----------



## meats52

$diesel$ said:


> At least they look big enough to make it through winter, meats.


They should definitely make it thru the winter if they watch out for the coyotes. I shot 2 coyotes behind my house during the spring turkey season this year.


----------



## msjohns223

I have been seeing good numbers out towards Johnstown


----------



## RMK

west central ohio- i finally saw my first group of poults last week. 5. 3 volleyball sized and 2 a bit smaller. very surprised with how small they were. less than half the size of what i have seen poults this time of year before. i d be interested how late they nested and hatched if it was the hens 2nd or 3rd attempt at nesting.


----------



## TheKing

Had an ideal morning of mist and fog on the fresh cut bean fields this week. Last year had 30-50 birds in every field. This year 5-8 per field.


----------

